# Johannesburg International Mozart Festival 2013



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

The programme is out!

JOHANNESBURG INTERNATIONAL MOZART FESTIVAL

January 19, 2013 + January 27 - February 12, 2013

"Se Vuol Ballare - If you would dance"

Sat 19 Jan 19.30 Linder Auditorium 
PRE-FESTIVAL CONCERT : Viennese New Year's Concert 
Conductor Richard Cock, Johannesburg Festival Orchestra;

Soloists Nozuko Teto & Siyabonga Maqungo; Ballroom dancers.

Sun 27 Jan 15.00 Linder Auditorium 
OPENING CONCERT : SYMPHONY CONCERT 1 
Conductor Sir Roger Norrington; Zurich Chamber Orchestra, SA National 
Mozart Divertimento in D Maj K 136 
Youth Orchestra. Robert Pickup - Clarinet

Mozart Claninet Concerto in A Maj K 622 
Fabian Müller Labyrinth (2005) 
Beethoven Symphony No 5 in C minor Op 67

Mon 28 Jan 19.30 Northwards House 
PIANO RECITAL 
Cornelia Herrmann : piano

Bach: French Suite No 3 in B min; Webern: Variations Op 27;

Ressi: Suite for piano; Bach: French Suite No 4 in E flat Maj BWV 815

Ehrenfellner: new commissioned piece; Bach French Overture in B minor BWV 831

Tue 29 Jan 19.30 St Columba's Church 
CHORAL CONCERT 
Conductor: Nicol Matt; Chanticleer Singer & Chamber Singers

Lauridsen: Lux Aeterna, Sure on this Shining Night, Dirait-on + film on Lauridsen

Wed 30 Jan 20.00 The Fringe, Jo'burg Theatre 
CHOREOGRAPHY CONCERT 
Erich Oskar Huetter - cello & Tanja Schmid - dancer

Bach: solo cello suites embedded in free improvisation, accompanied by dance

Thu 31 Jan 19.30 Choir Room at UJ 
MASTER CLASS FOR CHOIRMASTERS: Works by Ola Gjeilo & Lauridsen 
Nicol Matt & Chanticleer Singers

Thu 31 Jan 19.30 Northwards House 
SONG RECITAL 
Andiswa Makana/Nombuso Ndlandla - sopranos; Christoph Getz - tenor; 
Brahms Liebeslieder waltzes Op 52, Hungarian Dances Nos 1, 3, 5 & 6: 4 hands . 
Reiner Schneider-Waterberg - baritone; C Hermann & F Uhlig - piano

Schumann: Nos 107 Ballszenen Op 138 & Spanische Liebeslieder Op 138.

Fri 1 Feb 19.30 Villa Arcadia 
CHAMBER CONCERT - Guitar: inspired by dance especially Flamenco 
James Grace

Music by Rodrigo, Albénez, Malts and Tárrega

Sat 2 Feb 19.30 Linder Auditorium 
SYMPHONY CONCERT 2 
Conductor: Richard Cock; Johannesburg Festival Orchestra;

Saint-Saens: Danse macabre 
Florian Uhlig - piano

Bongani Ndodana-Breen: Concerto (Commissioned for JIMF)

Beethoven: Symphony No 7 in A Major Op 92

Sun 3 Feb 11.00 Scott Gym, Wits JCE Campus 
ORCHESTRA FROM SCRATCH CONCERT at 15.00 
Conductor Richard Cock

Mon 4 Feb 10.00 Alexander 
SCHOOL CONCERT: Alex Kids Concert 
Conductor Richard Cock & Johannesburg Festival Orchestra

Mon 4 Feb 19.30 Northwards House 
EXPLORATION CONCERT 
Ruth Waterman - violin

Bach: Partita in E Maj. Ruth Waterman discusses, illustrates & performs aspects of dance in this masterpiece for solo violin

Tue 5 Feb 19.30 The Bioscope 
CINEMA IMPROVISANDO : Live improvisation on silent movie Paul Hanmer (tickets at the door)

Wed 6 Feb 19.30 Northwards House 
PIANO RECITAL 
Eric Le Sage

Schumann: Carnaval Op 9; Davidsbündlertänze Op 6; Poulenc: Mouveement perpetual

Debussy: Images and L'Isle joyeuse

Thu 7 Feb 19.30 Wits Art Museum 
CHOREOGRAPHY CONCERT: Moving Mozart 
Andreas Kern (piano); Mamela Nyama & Kirsty Ndawo (dance)

Fri 8 Feb 19.30 Wits Art Museum 
CHOREOGRAPHY CONCERT: Moving into Dance 
Duo FoutIVTwo & Tshwane Dance Theatre

Sat 9 Feb 
Goethe Institute 
SOUND & CHOREOGRAPHY SYMPOSIUM WEEK-END

Sat 9 Feb 19.30 Arcadia 
CHAMBER CONCERT 
Buskaid String Ensemble; Rosemary Nalden

Sun 10 Feb 
Goethe Institute 
SOUND & CHOREOGRAPHY SYMPOSIUM WEEK-END

Tue 12 Feb Derrick Lewis Wits Ed Campus 
AUDITIONS FOR SHMF CHOIR 
Christoph Böhmke

THIS IS A PROVISIONAL PROGRAMME AND SOME ITEMS MAY BE SUBJECT TO CHANGE

visit the website : www.join-mozart-festival.org OR telephone: 011 447 9264

BOOKING DETAILS

BOOK AT COMPUTICKET www.computicket.com OR Telephone: 011 340 8000 for CONCERTS AT:

· Linder Auditorium

BOOK AT THE JO'BURG THEATRE

Telephone : 011877 6832/55

· The Fringe

BOOK AT 011 447 9264 for CONCERTS AT:

· Northwards House

· Villa Arcadia

· Wits Art Museum

TICKET PRICES

CONCESSIONS:

· 10% reduction for seniors (65+) & students applies to pre-concert bookings for all concerts

Bona fide students: Unsold tickets on the night of concerts at all venues = R30. BRING YOUR STUDENT CARD

LINDER AUDITORIUM

Category 1 = R190

Category 2 = R160

Category 3 = R110

NB LINDER AUDITORIUM : 27 January 2013 ONLY

Conductor Sir Roger Norrington. Zurich Chamber Orchestra, SA National Youth Orchestra.. Robert Pickup - Clarinet.

PRICES AS FOLLOWS:

Category 1 = R250

Category 2 = R220

Category 3 = R200

NORTHWARDS HOUSE, THE FRINGE, WITS ART MUSEUM & VILLA ARCADIA

All concerts = R130


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Moira! Where ya been?

The 1 Feb concert at Villa Arcadia and the 4 Feb at Northwards House look worthwhile. I probably won't get to them though.


----------

